# What's with the ATTITUDE?



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello Pigeon Friends,

Can anyone help me with this - just a revise.. Podgy was a rescued baby feral S/he (?) is now approx. 3 1/2 months old and over the last week we have seen her behaviour change from a sweet, friendly, confident, happy to be with her 'people' pidge to a cranky, always biting, hating to be petted, little poop! She seems to have changed her allegiance from myself (she had bonded mostly with me - probably because I was the one who hand raised her when she was a baby) to my daughter - except that although she will fly to Shannon and sit on her head, she still doesn't want anyone touching her. She will either bite the hand that comes close or she will fly away. 
Catching her to put her back into her cage has become an almost impossible feat. I had to grab at her and put her away this morning after she bit, quite nastily, one of my younger children right near the eye  

We are on the verge of keeping her caged because she has become so grouchy with everyone . We can't afford to have her biting our little kids. THis is really sad because she was such a delight just a week ago and we can't work out what has happened to change her behaviour and attitude.

Any help/advice would be appreciated.
Regards,
Dana


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

i think she telling you she is grown up and wants to be free. other will help you get her ready for her life as a free pigeon.


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

My female (and first pigeon) was the same way, friendly as could be until she matured, then angry woman piji came out and she just was never the same old young nice pij. 

I just ended up building a bigger cage and getting her a guy friend. When she is let out of her cage she flies to me and we play the fly after me game so she gets her exercise...makes me wonder what the neighbors think when they see me running thru the house with a pigeon flying after me.

I don't handle her as mush as i used to but i still enjoy having her and i like to think she likes having me around every now and then


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

hi Tuule
what is your male pigeon like?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

she or he is just being a teenager. This does not mean that you have to release Podgy, just know this is normal, and behavior will revert back with changes in hormones. Old Poddledoo is going to be an angel one day, and a little monster the next.


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts GEMcC5150 but I am sure there are many people here who wouldn't agree with releasing a handraised pigeon who has become completely human bonded. I would live in constant fear of her life if I let her go free. I would rather have a cranky pigeon than a dead pigeon.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL, yes, just being a teenager....puberty! 
As far as the eye biting, you should never let a bird sit on your shoulder (or kids) and turn you face toward them  Guaranteed peck in the eye!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Dana, what you describe is pretty normal behavior for a maturing hand raised pigeon, every baby that I have hand raised has displayed similar patterns of behavior. I as well have received a few pretty good pecks to my eye area over the years from a few of the little guys I have had to hand raise that would sleep on my chest for long periods of time when younger, then later turn into little aggressive devils as they hit their teenage years. No real need to lock Podgy up, you just have to be aware of his new patterns of behavior and adjust yourselves accordingly, especially riding on the shoulders or having him sit on your chest, where he can quickly move up to the face area. He will settle down in time as he matures, you just have to ride this out with him and be understanding and patient.

Karyn


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm happy that you have a pj that you love so much but as so many people on this board have express feral were born free and should live free if they can. It sound like you little one would be a canadet for release. But she is your bird and it is up to you. God bless and good luck


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I'm happy that you have a pj that you love so much but *as so many people on this board have express feral were born free and should live free if they can. It sound like you little one would be a canadet for release.* But she is your bird and it is up to you. God bless and good luck


Not me........I would never release a 'hand raised bonded to human' pigeon. Chances of survival in the wild are slim whereas they have no fear.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, yes, just being a teenager....puberty!
> As far as the eye biting, you should never let a bird sit on your shoulder (or kids) and turn you face toward them  Guaranteed peck in the eye!


LOL... so true. There is a reason that pirates, that have birds on their shoulders, are always wearing an eye patch! And heaven forbid you have freckles (beauty marks, etc) anywhere on your face. Ouch! 

My Kalani (feral rescue that I hand raised from day 9 of her sometimes ungratefule life), who I love dearly, started her "independent" phase of life around that same time. She is 7 months old now and still pecks me when I give her her favorite treats. She still flys over to me and sits with/on me like her earlier sweet self, but it's pretty much on her terms. I just resolved that she is more like a cat than a dog as far as when she chooses to be affectionate/playful with me. The rest of the time I just let her do her own thing. I don't have kids, but I imagine that a lot of parents consider getting rid of their teenagers a time or two.  I would say to just role with the change in your relationship and your Podgy will continue to give you lots of love and laughs.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I'm happy that you have a pj that you love so much but as so many people on this board have express feral were born free and should live free if they can.


Not a chance in hell. I didn't rescue a bird to condemn it.

I like the comparison above - pigeons are kinda like cats in their disposition as adults. My girl gets hormonal every two weeks or so (depending on the season) and you just learn... we have our disagreements, but for the most part we treat each other with mutual respect. As long as I make my intentions clear when encroaching on her space, she'll usually grant me permission and she's quite affectionate (on her terms).


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Not me........I would never release a 'hand raised bonded to human' pigeon. Chances of survival in the wild are slim whereas they have no fear.


I have to agree.... pigeons are a bit different, they are feral.. a wild species of bird would be released.. but pigeons here can live a fine and longer healthier life with a knowlegable and caring caretaker....just as a wild caught kitten raised with humans.. no one would release a tame cat in the wild that wanted a better life for it... but there are times when an already adult was rehabbed and still acting wild, when healthy it would be released back to it's flock..


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Most of my pet pigeons ,when out in their flight pen, will all fly on my shoulder and head but I never look directly at them for the very reason I don't desire to have my eye pecked out! They love me, but they also do not understand the shiny gleem and will out of curiosity peck if able to do so. Whenever we have an educational moment with guests or other kids, I always incorporate the importance of never looking directly at them.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

I had to learn that the hard way, but I was a quick study. It's usually just my male, Kiko, that likes to peck. Kalani, the hen, usually only pecks when I enter her "no human zone". She's just so much more aloof than him. Today, he is in a rare mood. Everytime I stand up and start walking away from the desk (which also has me walking away from the nest), Kiko starts chasing my feet and pecking them. If I get a head start you can hear his little feet pounding on the tile as he chases me into the other room; it's so funny It's almost like he is saying "get back here right now". There new attitudes can really be entertaining and lots of laughs (the minor pain is so worth it). Does that make me wierd?


----------



## NomesB (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Podgy's Mum,
My rescued feral hen, Snowy, went through the same phase at about that age - just part of being a cranky teenager! I'm no pigeon expert, but one thing that worked for us was to use an "approach and retreat" technique when I fed her. I made a point of feeding her in her cage, putting the seed in the palm of my open hand and keeping my hand low and still while talking to her softly. Snowy's immediate reaction was to grunt and swipe at my hand, then commence biting! I kept my hand as still and "un-threatening" as possible throughout the attack, and only withdrew (after pouring the seed into her dish) when she had decided that biting was a waste of time. It took some patience and persistence, but eventually the attacks became shorter and she began to eat out of my hand - now she has no fear of my hands and only nips if she is really upset about something. Perhaps you could try something similar with Podgy?


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Conversely, I have a little yellow hen who came from a "flock" of 800+! She was always wild as a hare, until her mate suddenly died w/ 2 babies in the nest. I brought her in to help her feed the babies and we bonded so strongly that I had a hard time letting her back out in the loft. She still comes to me sweetly and calmly, though. She trusts me completely! Every male in that loft would love to be her mate, she is such a beautiful lady!


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

It's something all pidges go through, I think. Stuart was the sweetest thing ever, and loooved snuggles, and now she's a little punk for most of the time.
I though she was a he to begin with- she never laid an egg until she was about 15 months old! And she was great until she went through that 'phase', I guess.
But now we've worked it out, and we get along, and I still love her dearly. Every two weeks or so she'll revert back to her old snuggly self, and I get my sweet pidgy for a week  Then it's all serious business about sitting on eggs, and it puts her in quite the mood! But I would never release her- she wouldn't leave for one, and despite having an attitude, is far too tame to be out in the world on her own. Good luck with your precious pigeon!


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

You're little devil is just becoming a teenager but there is still hope! My Henry is my first born (we have around 40 now) but since he was first, he is definitely the most spoiled. He was so loving...he'd sit in my lap for hours. Once he became a teenager, look out!! He's pecked me near the eye and just last evening, bit me on the lip! However, Henry has a "pigeon mode" and a "human mode". When he is out in the loft with the other pigeons, he is in pigeon mode. He shows off, sits on my head, pecks at me, etc. But when he comes in the house or goes places with us, he is in human mode. We have a harness for him and take him to art festivals, etc. with us (I'm a photographer). People love to pet him and kids like to feel how soft he is. He LOVES all the attention. Not once does he even attempt to peck at anyone. 
Just remember that Podgy is only acting mean in a human's world...he's treating you as he would treat any other pigeon in the flock. You and your family are that flock. Maybe like Kiko mentioned with a "no human zone", you can get Podgy to assume a "human mode", but definitely gets the kids to keep him away from their face until he learns "that hurts!!" I'm still working on that with Henry when I'm in the loft!!!
Henry:


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG I WANNA HAT! LOL

Ollie is never gonna forgive you!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Cyreen said:


> OMG I WANNA HAT! LOL
> 
> Ollie is never gonna forgive you!


LOL... Me too, but I need one with instruction on how to make my babies keep it on long enough to take the picture!

I read somewhere that pigeons hold grudges. If that's true I'm sure Ollie will find a way to pay you back Cyreen


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lynwood lofts!.. that is great!... and I really love your signature photo!... it would come in handy when trying to help people with babies and their age,,,


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

LOL!! Thanks! Maybe he was holding a grudge and that's why he bit me on the lip!! After my last post, I went out to feed the birds and Henry couldn't wait for me to pour the food so he flew to my head, slipped and scratched me above my eye. Ugh! I know he means well but I'm starting to need a bubble! I hand fed Henry's first and only baby, Edward, and he is getting ready to hit his "teens". This is going to be fun...LOL!!!

@spirit wings - Thank you! I took the pic and posted it to my facebook last summer calling it the Lynnwood Steeler Rookie Lineup  Yes, our birds are all Steeler fans  You can use the pic anytime you like...pm me and I'll email it to you.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Lynnwood Lofts said:


> LOL!! Thanks! Maybe he was holding a grudge and that's why he bit me on the lip!! After my last post, I went out to feed the birds and Henry* couldn't wait for me to pour the food so he flew to my head, slipped and scratched me above my eye.* Ugh! I know he means well but I'm starting to need a bubble! I hand fed Henry's first and only baby, Edward, and he is getting ready to hit his "teens". This is going to be fun...LOL!!!
> 
> @spirit wings - Thank you! I took the pic and posted it to my facebook last summer calling it the Lynnwood Steeler Rookie Lineup  Yes, our birds are all Steeler fans  You can use the pic anytime you like...pm me and I'll email it to you.


I have one hand-raised fantail, 'Orvil" that does that  When I'm bent over pouring the food, he lands on my back, and as I stand up he runs up my back to my shoulder! 
Warm weather in a tank top....that does NOT feel good.  All summer I have little toenail scratches all over my back and neck....ouch!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, Kiko has been on the rampage this week with his "demonstrations of effection". He was about to land on my head when he miscalculated and did a crash landing on my face. I look like Edward Scissor Hands sister today. I can't decide if I should trim their nails or not. I try to keep them inside (especially now) but in the spring they may fly out and about and I thought the sharper claws would be a benefit. What have others done with pet indoor pigeons that are allowed to free fly?


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

We have clipped Podgy's razors a few times. I am a little unsure how much to take off, I worry about snipping the vein, so we have done a little at a time. It's not always an easy task - especially now that she is in 'cranky' mode. I wonder if we will even be able to get near her. Anyway, it works for a little while but they seem to grow really quickly. Would be interested to hear what others do too.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

A brick is a great thing! Wears there little claws down.


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

Podgy's Mum said:


> We have clipped Podgy's razors a few times. I am a little unsure how much to take off, I worry about snipping the vein, so we have done a little at a time. It's not always an easy task - especially now that she is in 'cranky' mode. I wonder if we will even be able to get near her. Anyway, it works for a little while but they seem to grow really quickly. Would be interested to hear what others do too.


Since Edward is staying in the house as a house pigeon, I've been flipping him over in my lap and taking a regular nail file to his razors. Just enough so it doesn't hurt as much. Their nails grow so fast! We have two parrots, so we have nail clippers for birds, but I still use the nail file on the parrots in between clippings. Just make sure that if you clip, you have some quickstop handy.


----------



## Mike Santero (Jan 20, 2011)

Female pigeons are hormone driven. My female is,
as you describe, pecking andy very moody while she is setting on her eggs. But, when she is done with that months eggs, she is extremely affectionate. She will not leave my shoulder and is full of kissses. Then, when she lays her next two eggs, she sets on them like a good mommy and we don't see much of her until the next month.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Aren't the teenage years fun  Cooter has been laying 2eggs a month since November - if I go into her cage she bites and wing slaps - but when she comes out she is just love with some feathers wrapped around it. She also has 2 bricks in her cage and it keeps her nails nice and neat


----------



## Mike Santero (Jan 20, 2011)

*Chicken Egg*

My precious Little DenDen stopped laying eggs a couple of months ago. She really seemed lost with nothing to do. So, I took an egg out of the refrigerator and let it get to room temperature before I gave it to her. When she saw it, she got so excited! She started cooing as if to say "Thank goodness. I thought you would never figure it out." She immediately took her foot and began turning it. She has not come out of her nest for the last 3 or 4 weeks since I gave it to her. It is really warm underneath her. I think the egg must be hard boiled by now! So cute.


----------



## rusafaa (Dec 30, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> I have one hand-raised fantail, 'Orvil" that does that  When I'm bent over pouring the food, he lands on my back, and as I stand up he runs up my back to my shoulder!
> Warm weather in a tank top....that does NOT feel good.  All summer I have little toenail scratches all over my back and neck....ouch!


hehe i totally agree with you. Nowadays both of my fantails are sooo much in love with me that im scared to go near them. they would just fly and barge into my head/shoulder then fight with each other for my head. its cute that they love me sooo much but i have scratches in my hands and shoulders. Both of them are teenagers and the male one is a bit cranky, he would come to me and bite me at the same time lol. he would scare away the female aswell. is this normal?


----------

